# Jackknifing with gooseneck?



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

You can jack knife both a bumper pull and a 5th wheel but not because your tow vehicle is longer than your trailer. Simple physics, keep your wheels cranked one direction while backing eventually your pickup will meet the trailer. All part of learning to backup.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I think your friend is talking about backing a trailer that is short. For me a shorter trailer(not total length but the distance between the pin and the axles) is easier to jack knife due to how fast it takes the trailer to turn compared to a longer trailer.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

The reality is that you can jack knife any trailer with any towing vehicle if you turn too sharp as you are backing up and aren't paying attention. I've also intentionally almost jack knifed a trailer to get it into a tight spot at shows where parking is at a premium.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

on a daily basis i tow a trailer that is shorter than my truck, it turns faster which often is nicer when i'm trying to thread it back into a doorway in a dairy barn


----------

